# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Does your anxiety make you feel physically ill?

## Bobby

I feel physically ill quite a lot of the time. My main symptoms are nausea/queasiness, headaches, chronic backache, tightness in my chest, feeling agitated. That kind of thing. 

I also suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. But the thing is, it's often the way I'm feeling physically that triggers my anxiety/panic attacks. For example, I may suddenly start to feel nauseated, and that will immediately cause me to become very anxious (and to feel more nauseated).

----------


## Otherside

If you're getting physically ill like that, you may want to go check and see what's up, if you don't know already. Just doing a blood test could tell what's up. The nausea, chest tightness and agitation are symptoms of panic attacks that I've had, I haven't had the others though. Headaches could be because of the anxiety, they're called "tension headaches". and the pain of them can go as far down as shoulders/neck. I haven't heard of the backache one before, but maybe it could. Sounds more like you might have Panic Disorder if you have some sort of anxiety. I don't know. Do you ever get the deep breathing symptom, racing thoughts, fast heartbeat? Usually a sign of panic attacks.

But, not here to diagnose I guess. As I said, if you're feeling physically ill, go get a blood test done and see a doc. And since you're new here, welcome.  ::):

----------


## sanspants

> I feel physically ill quite a lot of the time. My main symptoms are nausea/queasiness, headaches, chronic backache, tightness in my chest, feeling agitated. That kind of thing. 
> 
> I also suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. But the thing is, it's often the way I'm feeling physically that triggers my anxiety/panic attacks. For example, I may suddenly start to feel nauseated, and that will immediately cause me to become very anxious (and to feel more nauseated).



I can relate. I'm that way with my body temperature. And it's a cyclical thing, with one causing the other. I ended up with an as-needed anxiety medicine that I carried around for awhile, like a security blanket, and eventually the nausea went away because I knew I could get rid of it so easily. Then I didn't have to carry the pill anymore. 

That's just nausea though. I do get some nasty chronic back pain that is certainly worsened by anxiety. And as a crisis worker in an ER I can tell you that probably 9/10 of people suffering from anxiety also get pain from tensing their muscles. It's so common it's almost a given. Sometimes just some ibuprofen can help...I know that if I can get rid of my pain, I'll also get rid of some of my anxiety because I'll feel physically the way I feel when things are normal. 

If that makes any sense.

----------


## L

oh my yes - can be worse than the thoughts sometimes. Heart pounding, feeling light headed and faint, nasal pressure, blushing, tummy goes queasy. Sometimes I get diarrhoea in the mornings.

----------


## whiteman

definitely, yes

----------


## whiteman

For me, I start feeling the symptoms of anxiety which makes me more anxious which results in more symptoms which results in more anxiety ect ect until finally sometimes I have a full fledged panic attack

----------


## Sadeyes

Yes

----------


## mezzoforte

When I'm anxious, my stomach hurts pretty bad.  ::\:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Sometimes, when I'm really nervous about something. My stomach will be in knots and I completely lose my appetite. Feel sick & pukey too. Can go on for a day or more.

----------


## Borophyll

Yeah for me it was nausea, shortness of breath, stomach issues, and feeling like I'm going to pass out.

----------


## Morisan444

Yes, anxiety make a person physically and mentally ill. 
It can cause the stomach problems, blood pressure problems, and also unbalanced body weight.

----------


## Bama Girl

I have those symptoms with every panic attack I have. I also get very weak and feel like I am going to pass out.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

When I'm feeling really anxious I definitely get some physical symptoms from it; an elevated heart rate, trembling hands, shortness of breath, and a "sinking" feeling in my chest being the most common/prominent. Anybody with bad enough anxiety is going to get some sort of physical reaction to it, though.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> For me, I start feeling the symptoms of anxiety *which makes me more anxious which results in more symptoms which results in more anxiety* ect ect until finally sometimes I have a full fledged panic attack



This is the worst! Anxiety causing anxiety. Can't catch a freaking break. 

In answer to the OP, yes, anxiety will often make me feel ill. If I know I'm going to be in a high anxiety situation it's best not to eat much (if anything) because my stomach will not appreciate it. The symptoms you mentioned are all pretty much standard anxiety symptoms. I've not had a chronic backache before, but I've experienced all the others mentioned.

----------


## Quantum

nausea  and head aches

----------


## Sharpies

I feel your pain. I always get a stomach cramp before I have to leave the house, and sometimes I'll be late because I had to use the bathroom. Thanks anxiety!

----------


## Monotony

No but depression drains me of all vitality at times.

----------


## jsgt

> If I know I'm going to be in a high anxiety situation it's best not to eat much (if anything) because my stomach will not appreciate it.



Same here. It's especially bad in the mornings when I wake up and think about the tasks for the day. No point in eating breakfast...

----------


## Ciara

For me any little thing such as a weird burp or gas can make my mind swirl. I will start to feel Queezy and achy all from me panicking because now i am all worried about feeling sick. (I Have A Severe Phobia Of Puke And Puking) If I see someone who feels sick i get all uncomfortable and stuff and if somebody i know or see does puke i run out of the room and start crying! help!!

----------


## QuietCalamity

I get acidy stomach aches when I'm anxious and sometimes I will unconsciously swallow air, which is very painful and gives me gas. :/ I also have also suffered from chronic back pain since I was 9. My shoulders/ upper back will get very tense. When my anxiety was at its worst, my chiropractor couldn't give me an adjustment because my muscles were too tight, even after several therapies. 

Anxiety is hell on the body!

----------


## Hexagon

I tend to get awful headaches whenever I'm anxious. Ones that feel like an oncoming migraine, and sometimes my jaw feels as if it's tightening up, but nothing really more than that.

----------


## Robert

People who suffer from anxiety disorders seem to develop health problems the longer the disorder persists. Indeed, it appears that untreated anxiety disorders are the primary reason physical problems start to appear. Minor physical symptoms like dizzy spells, nausea, shortness of breath and chest pains may be ignored by the person—or worse yet, they may seek comfort in some unhealthy form of anxiety coping like over drinking or smoking

There is growing evidence that stress may contribute to physical illness such as cardiovascular disease. Whatever the cause, physical diseases need appropriate medical management before any attempt is made at stress management. Almost everyone experiences some anxiety. This is normal. Anxiety disorders are different from everyday anxiety because they are more severe, can persist and may interfere with a person’s daily life. The good news is that anxiety disorders can be successfully treated.

Untreated anxiety disorders can lead to serious depression. Depressive illness is common. Depression is about twice as common in women as in men depression can develop at any age.
Depression is often associated with an increased incidence of suicide. The annual suicide rate for people with depression is 3–4 times higher than that of other psychiatric disorders.

I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder, panic attack, and social anxiety disorder. My body is feeling so weak everyday, no energy at all, no concentration, and no motivation; sometimes it feels someone is squeezing my body, irregular heartbeat and occasional light-headedness. I feel like I am in a dream all the time, I suffer from unexplained mental and physical fatigue.

----------

